# Black based Silver Dapple Tennessee Walking Horse Filly?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dam looks black, but what color is the sire?


----------



## crofthaven1785 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dam is black and sire is...??? Silver Bay with roaning? That's the next question?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I could be nuts, but he looks red roan with flaxen to me. *shrug*


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sire is definitely red based plus roan and/or sabino (sabino can go crazy like that with the white hairs)

Do you have any newborn pictures of the filly? I am kinda leaning towards a black at this point as black foals can have some really odd coat colors when they are a couple months old.

Edit: here is a picture of a colt with lots of white/blonde hairs in the tail that wasn't the typical foal flaxen that grows out.








It is not unheard of to get a very white growing tail on a black based tail without having silver. This colt is a brown and as a three year old his long thick tail is finally starting to get more black than white/blonde
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Sire is definitely red based plus roan and/or sabino (sabino can go crazy like that with the white hairs)


I agree on the sabino, especially with high jagged socks and the belly spot. He's a handsome devil.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes he is 

Definitely red based. Doesn't need to be super complicated lol, if he wasn't as roaned out you'd just say "oh chestnut".

I too feel the foal may be black. She's pretty too bad that color won't stick around lol.


----------



## crofthaven1785 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hours old (attached photo)... I know the foal coat can change... she just looks really gray on butt and legs where she's lost her foal coat. Reminds me of my Silver Dapple mini as a foal. I guess I'll see in time! : )


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW those back legs are scary!! Glad she grew into them!! Amazing how "folded" they get in the womb.

She's so cute 

That baby (babier?) picture makes me think black even more. Black is often born mousey brown.

Silver dapple is still black based, in fact sometimes the coat will remain jet black instead of that brown "fade" you sometimes see, so as your mini was born black...should be about the same 

See- black:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, based on the foal pic I'm going to vote black as well.


----------

